# If buying a used Tesla, question...



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

A friend asked me this.

"If I buy a used Tesla from someone or a dealer (not Tesla) 500 miles away, can I use the SuperChargers to drive it home?"

I wasn't sure so went to the web.
According to Tesla site, for Tesla to transfer ownership, it follows this experience on the page
https://www.tesla.com/support/account-support

For owner to owner, seems like it could be instant? Is that the case?

What if it's a third party dealer? Would they have ever assumed ownership in Tesla's eyes?

Wondering how best to direct him from anyone with real experience as calling Tesla may not always the best route. Don't want him stranded with a Supercharger that won't activate.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The superchargers would just bill to the previous owner until Tesla transfers the account, so they should just add in an extra $10 to the sale or whatever they think would cover them. But they should certainly work.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> The superchargers would just bill to the previous owner until Tesla transfers the account, so they should just add in an extra $10 to the sale or whatever they think would cover them. But they should certainly work.


Unless the previous owner doesn't have a credit card on file, or removed the credit card information. Then supercharging would stop working.

UNLESS the Tesla that your friend is buying happens to be one that came with lifetime free supercharging, then no worries at all.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The superchargers would just bill to the previous owner until Tesla transfers the account, so they should just add in an extra $10 to the sale or whatever they think would cover them. But they should certainly work.


Not a bad idea for a private sale.

The sale by an independent dealer does remain a mystery. Thus far.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I believe if I were buying a used Tesla, I would request a 95% charge at pick-up and plan to make my initial stop a Tesla Service Center to get them to help me set up my account, key cards, etc.


----------

